# Anodizing, and radiator modding for a Bgears b-envi



## PartyLikeARockStar (Jul 17, 2008)

I got one of the bgears b-envi from Micro Center in Rockville(a stone's throw from Wash, D.C.), and it looks great! I am prototyping it for use in some of the cases my new company wants to use to make some LAN gaming boxes and HTPCs.







I want advice/opinions on 2 things:

What do you think it would look like prepping the mobo tray and alum chassis like this to aviod painting headaches and also roll out finished cases/systems sooner (props to overclock3d.net! http://www.overclock3d.net/articles.php?type=3&id=43&page=1&desc=customise_your_case_with_annodising)

Also I need to somehow fit in a massive 240mm Swiftech rad in here,






 and modding the front is not an option, as it has a sexy touch-senstive power/reset setup that I want to keep.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

> What do you think it would look like prepping the mobo tray and alum chassis like this to aviod painting headaches and also roll out finished cases/systems sooner (props to overclock3d.net! http://www.overclock3d.net/articles....ith_annodising)



?

you wont fit a radiator of that size inside that case, try a MCR120. 

something like this but you will lose your exhaust fan unless you mount up top.

- Christine


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Jul 18, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> you wont fit a radiator of that size inside that case, try a MCR120.
> 
> something like this but you will lose your exhaust fan unless you mount up top.
> 
> - Christine




Christine, I am hoping in a modder's forum, that we can have a better response than that 
I've googled and found a 220 mounted on a Thermaltake Lanbox Lite, and this is slightly bigger than that IIRC. It might be time for some hot Dremel lovin'.

 I don't need the 2nd HD bay, and also won't be using the 2.5" removable, so I can cut those out if need be. Also the support bars on each side are a PERFECT 12" for cathodes! Hope to report soon with some progress, also can a mod move this over to worklogs once I get some pics posted? Thanks!


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah ON the case. you said in the case,  you also specified it was probable you were making more than 1 unit. maybe it would look presentable if you made a matching housing to shroud the radiator in on top, I chose the 5.25 because the Swiftech Micro Res fits i'm not sure if it will fit in the hard drive rack.

I also had this idea. well I stole it from Koolance lol *drum roll*






*the bitch box* 

which is essentially everything internal, external. you can create this using aluminum sheets, stick a LED therm in the front, fill cap on the top side of res compartment, holes for ventilation in radiator compartment, one line hole through all 3 compartments with rubber trim for tubing and wiring, one hole on the bottom and top of chassis. even put some industrial rubber feet on it, paint it black. pretty simple

- Christine


----------



## erocker (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know if you want to cut the case on top to mount anything.  You may run into issues with the DVD drive and the rear fan.  You could use a couple radboxes for the top.  Personally, I would try to think of a way to split the side window and mount it on it's side, using the fans as an exhaust for the case and an intake for the radiator.


----------



## commandercup (Jul 20, 2008)

if you want to save space, you could get the MCR 220 with the reservoir integrated? then you can just mount that one piece and a apogee drive kit... or a small pump and a waterblock.


----------

